# USS Gabriel Giffords



## Gilligan

Why not?   Yes..satire...but wtf is a ship named after a congress critter whose only claim to fame is to have been the victim of random violence?


http://www.duffelblog.com/2015/06/uss-gabrielle-giffords-christened-gun-free/


----------



## blacklabman

I don't think a USS vessel should be named after a living person.  That includes Bush and McCain.


----------



## b23hqb

Gilligan said:


> Why not?   Yes..satire...but wtf is a ship named after a congress critter whose only claim to fame is to have been the victim of random violence?
> 
> 
> http://www.duffelblog.com/2015/06/uss-gabrielle-giffords-christened-gun-free/





Until I read the last paragraph, my comment was to be it would be stolen on it's first cruise.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

blacklabman said:


> I don't think a USS vessel should be named after a living person.  That includes Bush and McCain.



 I give it 10 years before we have a USS Barack Obama.


----------



## Blister

It will be the first U.S. Navy vessel built without a rudder or a keel.


----------



## dgates80

Blister said:


> It will be the first U.S. Navy vessel built without a rudder or a keel.



So, if no keel, it would be considered spineless? How appropriate that the USS Barry O would be constructed in such a manner!


----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

PeoplesElbow said:


> I give it 10 years before we have a USS Barack Obama.



_That_ long, huh?


----------



## stgislander

The whole issue of naming US naval vessels has become a farce.


----------



## b23hqb

dgates80 said:


> So, if no keel, it would be considered spineless? How appropriate that the USS Barry O would be constructed in such a manner!



And with the Michelle in charge of the galley, it could only sail in a salt-free environment.


----------



## MMDad

Why did you post a story about Gabrielle Giffords in a Gabriel Giffords tread?


----------



## somdwatch

b23hqb said:


> And with the Michelle in charge of the galley, it could only sail in a salt-free environment.



Homeport, Chicago!  Great Lakes cruises only.


----------



## vraiblonde

Blister said:


> It will be the first U.S. Navy vessel built without a rudder or a keel.


----------



## Lurk

somdwatch said:


> Homeport, Chicago!  Great Lakes cruises only.



Only sails in circles, heeling to the port at all times.


----------



## b23hqb

Lurk said:


> Only sails in circles, heeling to the port at all times.



Well stated geographically, and with the homeport also the hometown. Brilliant! Only in the obama's Amerika!

And always within a short ride to the quality golf courses of Chicagoland.


----------



## kom526

MMDad said:


> Why did you post a story about Gabrielle Giffords in a Gabriel Giffords tread?


Because #Caitlyn


----------



## Larry Gude

blacklabman said:


> I don't think a USS vessel should be named after a person. .



Improved by reducing.


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> Improved by reducing.



Really? No USS George Washington? Lincoln? No MOH winners?


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> Really? No USS George Washington? Lincoln? No MOH winners?



Nope. 

I read a book about Iwo a LONG time ago and it had a list in the back of honor awards and why they got it. 100's of men were given posthumous trinkets for jumping on grenades, sacrificing their lives for their mates. That moment belongs to the men they saved and a name on a boat, #1, there isn't enough of them and, #2, the idea of ranking that sort of thing, this size boat for this guy, that size for the other, to me, rather trivializes the whole thing. That's just Iwo. What about Okinawa? Tarawa? Actions on board we've never read or heard about? Our duty as citizens is, it seems to me, not about this sort of thing but about see their sacrifice was worth it. I think we did that post WWII. We have not done it since. 

The way to honor a solider is to see to it that his life is not wasted.


----------



## glhs837

Larry Gude said:


> Nope.
> 
> I read a book about Iwo a LONG time ago and it had a list in the back of honor awards and why they got it. 100's of men were given posthumous trinkets for jumping on grenades, sacrificing their lives for their mates. That moment belongs to the men they saved and a name on a boat, #1, there isn't enough of them and, #2, the idea of ranking that sort of thing, this size boat for this guy, that size for the other, to me, rather trivializes the whole thing. That's just Iwo. What about Okinawa? Tarawa? Actions on board we've never read or heard about? Our duty as citizens is, it seems to me, not about this sort of thing but about see their sacrifice was worth it. I think we did that post WWII. We have not done it since.
> 
> The way to honor a solider is to see to it that his life is not wasted.



Exactly. You know your life might have to be spent, but that coin should buy something.


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> Really? No USS George Washington? Lincoln? No MOH winners?



Does the title of this thread not make my point?


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> Does the title of this thread not make my point?



No.

It seems that you are saying that any recognition is trivial so we should just skip all of it. I disagree.

If your point was that we should not be recognizing people just because they got shot I would agree. Or not naming ships for people while they are still living and still have a chance to disgrace themselves. But to say that we should never name ships after a person no matter what? Nope.


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> No.
> 
> It seems that you are saying that any recognition is trivial so we should just skip all of it. I disagree.
> 
> If your point was that we should not be recognizing people just because they got shot I would agree. Or not naming ships for people while they are still living and still have a chance to disgrace themselves. But to say that we should never name ships after a person no matter what? Nope.



The title of the thread illustrates my point exactly and I don't know how to explain it any better than that. It becomes a politicization and THAT is my problem with it.


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> The title of the thread illustrates my point exactly and I don't know how to explain it any better than that. It becomes a politicization and THAT is my problem with it.



You seem to be arguing two completely different points. You said nobody. Not even presidents or MOH winners. I disagree with you on that.

Congress has oversight of the military. They happen to be politicians. As soon as you figure out how to remove politics from politicians let me know. Until then, you just better get used to it.


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> You seem to be arguing two completely different points. You said nobody. Not even presidents or MOH winners. I disagree with you on that.
> 
> Congress has oversight of the military. They happen to be politicians. As soon as you figure out how to remove politics from politicians let me know. Until then, you just better get used to it.



Seeings how we can't remove the politicians, remove the problem; don't name warships for people. Period. 

USS Arizona


Imagine if it was the USS Fatty Arbuckle or the USS Alvin York? or the Washington or Lincoln? Or the Gabby?


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> USS Arizona
> 
> 
> Imagine if it was the USS Fatty Arbuckle or the USS Alvin York? or the Washington or Lincoln? Or the Gabby?



It...wouldn't have been bombed at Pearl Harbor?


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> It...wouldn't have been bombed at Pearl Harbor?



   No. I was more thinking of the reverence we have for the name as is and how it wouldn't be quite the same if if was some person. 

"Remember the Washington!"    I guess you disagree?


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> No. I was more thinking of the reverence we have for the name as is and how it wouldn't be quite the same if if was some person.
> 
> "Remember the Washington!"    I guess you disagree?



Are you saying that if the USS Reagan were bombed, people wouldn't care as much?  Or they would care more?  Or conservatives would care very much, and liberals would only care if the Carter got bombed?

I don't understand where you're going with this.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Are you saying that if the USS Reagan were bombed, people wouldn't care as much?  Or they would care more?  Or conservatives would care very much, and liberals would only care if the Carter got bombed?
> 
> I don't understand where you're going with this.



In my view, the idea of naming a US warship after whomever, in this case, Giffords, illustrates how silly the practice can readily become which, in turn, in my view, tarnishes the whole idea even if there is folks I think 'worthy' of it. I mean, if Giffords, why not the USS Maxine Waters? The USS Obama? So, to me, and I guess at least in part because I grew up knowing names like the Maine and Arizona and Wasp and Hornet and Yorktown, the Constitution, Constellation, etc, etc, that I just don't like US warships named after people and I think the practice leads, inevitably, to someone that just makes the whole thing silly. 

"Oh, Henry, some bastards ran a torpedo up the stern of the Barney Frank and it's lisping severely to port!!! Or is it starboard???" 

:shrug:


----------



## Bann

Larry Gude said:


> In my view, the idea of naming a US warship after whomever, in this case, Giffords, illustrates how silly the practice can readily become which, in turn, in my view, tarnishes the whole idea even if there is folks I think 'worthy' of it. I mean, if Giffords, why not the USS Maxine Waters?
> 
> (I do agree with you!)
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, Henry, some bastards ran a torpedo up the stern of the Barney Frank and it's lisping severely to port!!! Or is it starboard???"
Click to expand...


----------



## Larry Gude

Bann said:


> (I do agree with you!)



One persons Ronald Reagan is anthers Maxine, right? So, it becomes this...thing. Yet another politicized exercise in self aggrandizement by party. I didn't like it when National was named after Reagan nor BWI after Marshall. I think it dumb and totally inappropriate in a nation such as ours where the ideas, not the people, are supposed to be cherished.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> In my view, the idea of naming a US warship after whomever, in this case, Giffords, illustrates how silly the practice can readily become which, in turn, in my view, tarnishes the whole idea even if there is folks I think 'worthy' of it. I mean, if Giffords, why not the USS Maxine Waters? The USS Obama? So, to me, and I guess at least in part because I grew up knowing names like the Maine and Arizona and Wasp and Hornet and Yorktown, the Constitution, Constellation, etc, etc, that I just don't like US warships named after people and I think the practice leads, inevitably, to someone that just makes the whole thing silly.
> 
> "Oh, Henry, some bastards ran a torpedo up the stern of the Barney Frank and it's lisping severely to port!!! Or is it starboard???"
> 
> :shrug:



The USS Caitlyn.

Okay, I see.  But just because you don't think someone is worthy of having a ship named after them doesn't mean nobody does.  I remember when they christened the Carter and people were all up in arms because they disliked Jimmeh.  The fact remains, however, that not only was he a US President, but he was also a sub commander, so the honor was appropriate.  Yes, it *could* become silly, but so can anything.  We can't just stop life because there are so many silly people out there and, unfortunately, they are taking over the reins.

And you know the Giffords is a fake story, right?  Just parody, didn't really happen.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> The USS Caitlyn.
> 
> Okay, I see.  But just because you don't think someone is worthy of having a ship named after them doesn't mean nobody does.



I totally agree with that statement and that is my point; US warships getting named for partisan reasons. The only name that, objectively, could ever be above a partisan argument is Washington. So, why do it at all? Why not just keep it the way it was? 

And fake or not, you can see someone making a case for her, yes? Or Waters or Dubbya or Obama or the USS Bill Clinton... "She's gonna bloooowwww Cahptin! She cahnt take anymohr!"  So, just avoid it altogether.


----------



## Bann

Larry Gude said:


> One persons Ronald Reagan is anthers Maxine, right? So, it becomes this...thing. Yet another politicized exercise in self aggrandizement by party. I didn't like it when National was named after Reagan nor BWI after Marshall. I think it dumb and totally inappropriate in a nation such as ours where the ideas, not the people, are supposed to be cherished.



I'm going to give up typing on my phone.   I meant to type I don't agree that naming ships after people is wrong.  It is a time honored Naval tradition and there is criteria for naming a ship in each class or of ship.


----------



## Larry Gude

Bann said:


> I'm going to give up typing on my phone.   I meant to type I don't agree that naming ships after people is wrong.  It is a time honored Naval tradition and there is criteria for naming a ship in each class or of ship.



   Wait until we can vote with our phones! "Alfred E. Neuman??? I clicked NO!!!!"


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> The USS Caitlyn. .



Stealth ship. You don't really know what it is...until it's too late!


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> And fake or not, you can see someone making a case for her, yes? Or Waters or Dubbya or Obama or the USS Bill Clinton... "She's gonna bloooowwww Cahptin! She cahnt take anymohr!"  So, just avoid it altogether.



So dispense with tradition just because someone somewhere might make a silly suggestion?

No more Christmas and Thanksgiving then, right?  No Easter.  Certainly no Fourth of July celebrations.

I don't agree that that's the way to handle silly people.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> So dispense with tradition just because someone somewhere might make a silly suggestion?
> 
> No more Christmas and Thanksgiving then, right?  No Easter.  Certainly no Fourth of July celebrations.
> 
> I don't agree that that's the way to handle silly people.



Tradition? The tradition was to NOT name ships for people living or dead. It is absolutely a contemporary, progressive, touchy feel-y modern, stylish thing to name them after people. 

So there.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Tradition? The tradition was to NOT name ships for people living or dead. It is absolutely a contemporary, progressive, touchy feel-y modern, stylish thing to name them after people.
> 
> So there.



What are you considering "contemporary?  The USS Hancock was commissioned in 1775.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Hancock_(1775)


----------



## vraiblonde

United States ship naming conventions for the navy were established by United States Assistant Secretary of the Navy Theodore Roosevelt.


----------



## BOP

vraiblonde said:


> It...wouldn't have been bombed at Pearl Harbor?



Before or after the Germans invaded Hawaii?


----------



## GURPS

Larry Gude said:


> The USS Obama?





PG County already has at least one Barack Obama Elementary School .... dude ain't even out of office yet


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> What are you considering "contemporary?  The USS Hancock was commissioned in 1775.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Hancock_(1775)



You're cherry picking exceptions to the rule. By and large, we didn't name US warships after people until the 1960's. Your link shows that.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> The USS Caitlyn.



Identifies with an aircraft carrier, but is really a frigate.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Identifies with an aircraft carrier, but is really a frigate.


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> You're cherry picking exceptions to the rule. By and large, we didn't name US warships after people until the 1960's. Your link shows that.



Wrong.

Here are a few from before the 1960's:

DD 69      DD 74      MANLEY  
DD 75      DD 83      STRINGHAM  
DD 75      DD 103     SCHLEY  
DD 75      DD 113     RATHBURNE  
DD 75      DD 114     TALBOT  
DD 75      DD 115     WATERS  
DD 75      DD 137     KILTY  
           DD 146     INCH  
DD 186     DD 186     CLEMSON  
DD 186     DD 188     GOLDSBOROUGH  
DD 186     DD 196     GEORGE E BADGER  
DD 186     DD 236     HUMPHREYS  
DD 186     DD 237     MCFARLAND  
DD 186     DD 244     WILLIAMSON  
DD 186     DD 342     HULBERT  
DD 421     DD 421     BENSON  
DD 421     DD 427     HILARY P JONES  
DD 423     DD 431     PLUNKETT  
DD 423     DD 437     WOOLSEY  
DD 448     DD 448     LAVALLETTE  
DD 423     DD 456     RODMAN  
DD 423     DD 462     FITCH  
DD 448     DD 472     GUEST  
DD 448     DD 473     BENNETT  
DD 448     DD 475     HUDSON  
DD 448     DD 479     STEVENS  
           DD 487     LARDNER  
           DD 488     NO NAME  
DD 423     DD 490     QUICK  
DD 423     DD 496     MCCOOK  
DD 423     DD 497     FRANKFORD  
DD 448     DD 499     RENSHAW  
DD 448     DD 500     RINGGOLD  
DD 501     DD 501     SCHROEDER  
DD 448     DD 502     SIGSBEE  
DD 448     DD 509     CONVERSE  
DD 448     DD 511     FOOTE  
DD 448     DD 513     TERRY  
DD 448     DD 515     ANTHONY  
DD 448     DD 516     WADSWORTH  
DD 448     DD 519     DALY  
DD 448     DD 520     ISHERWOOD  
DD 448     DD 521     KIMBERLY  
DD 448     DD 530     TRATHEN  
DD 448     DD 531     HAZELWOOD  
DD 448     DD 532     HEERMANN  
DD 448     DD 534     MCCORD  
DD 448     DD 535     JAMES MILLER  
DD 448     DD 536     OWEN  
DD 448     DD 537     THE SULLIVANS  
DD 448     DD 538     STEPHEN POTTER  
DD 448     DD 541     YARNALL  
DD 448     DD 544     BOYD  
DD 448     DD 545     BRADFORD  
DD 448     DD 546     BROWN  
DD 448     DD 547     COWELL  
DD 448     DD 550     CAPPS  
DD 448     DD 551     DAVID W TAYLOR  
DD 448     DD 554     FRANKS  
DD 448     DD 556     HAILEY  
DD 448     DD 558     LAWS  
DD 448     DD 562     ROBINSON  
DD 448     DD 563     ROSS  
DD 448     DD 564     ROWE  
DD 448     DD 566     STODDARD  
DD 448     DD 567     WATTS  
DD 448     DD 568     WREN  
DD 448     DD 569     AULICK  
DD 448     DD 571     CLAXTON  
DD 448     DD 572     DYSON  
DD 445     DD 574     JOHN RODGERS  
DD 448     DD 575     MCKEE  
DD 448     DD 578     WICKES  
DD 448     DD 581     CHARRETTE  
DD 448     DD 582     CONNER  
DD 448     DD 583     HALL  
DD 448     DD 585     HARADEN  
DD 448     DD 587     BELL  
DD 448     DD 588     BURNS  
DD 448     DD 594     HART  
DD 421     DD 598     BANCROFT  
DD 421     DD 600     BOYLE  
DD 421     DD 602     MEADE  
DD 421     DD 604     PARKER  
DD 421     DD 606     COGHLAN  
DD 421     DD 608     GANSEVOORT  
DD 421     DD 609     GILLESPIE  
DD 421     DD 610     HOBBY  
DD 421     DD 613     LAUB  
DD 421     DD 614     MACKENZIE  
DD 421     DD 615     MCLANAHAN  
DD 421     DD 617     ORDRONAUX  
DD 423     DD 618     DAVISON  
DD 423     DD 619     EDWARDS  
DD 423     DD 621     JEFFERS  
DD 448     DD 629     ABBOT  
DD 448     DD 630     BRAINE  
DD 448     DD 631     ERBEN  
DD 423     DD 634     DORAN  
DD 423     DD 637     GHERARDI  
DD 423     DD 638     HERNDON  
DD 448     DD 642     HALE  
DD 448     DD 643     SIGOURNEY  
DD 448     DD 644     STEMBEL  
DD 423     DD 646     STOCKTON  
DD 423     DD 647     THORN  
DD 448     DD 650     CAPERTON  
DD 448     DD 652     INGERSOLL  
DD 448     DD 653     KNAPP  
DD 448     DD 654     BEARSS  
DD 448     DD 655     JOHN HOOD  
DD 448     DD 656     VAN VALKENBURGH  
DD 448     DD 657     CHARLES J BADGER  
DD 448     DD 659     DASHIELL  
DD 448     DD 660     BULLARD  
DD 448     DD 661     KIDD  
DD 448     DD 663     HEYWOOD L EDWARDS  
DD 448     DD 664     RICHARD P LEARY  
DD 448     DD 666     BLACK  
DD 448     DD 667     CHAUNCEY  
DD 448     DD 668     CLARENCE K BRONSON  
DD 448     DD 669     COTTEN  
DD 448     DD 670     DORTCH  
DD 448     DD 671     GATLING  
DD 448     DD 672     HEALY  
DD 448     DD 673     HICKOX  
DD 448     DD 674     HUNT  
DD 448     DD 675     LEWIS HANCOCK  
DD 448     DD 676     MARSHALL  
DD 448     DD 678     MCGOWAN  
DD 448     DD 679     MCNAIR  
DD 448     DD 680     MELVIN  
DD 448     DD 682     PORTERFIELD  
DD 448     DD 683     STOCKHAM  
DD 448     DD 685     PICKING  
DD 448     DD 686     HALSEY POWELL  
DD 448     DD 687     UHLMANN  
DD 448     DD 688     REMEY  
DD 448     DD 689     WADLEIGH  
DD 448     DD 690     NORMAN SCOTT  
DD 692     DD 692     ALLEN M SUMNER  
DD 692     DD 693     MOALE  
DD 692     DD 697     CHARLES S SPERRY  
DD 692     DD 698     AULT  
DD 692     DD 699     WALDRON  
DD 696     DD 701     JOHN W WEEKS  
DD 696     DD 702     HANK  
DD 692     DD 703     WALLACE L LIND  
DD 696     DD 708     HARLAN R DICKSON  
DD 692     DD 709     HUGH PURVIS  
DD 710     DD 710     GEARING  
DD 710     DD 711     EUGENE A GREENE  
DD 710     DD 713     KENNETH D BAILEY  
DD 710     DD 714     WILLIAM R RUSH  
DD 710     DD 715     WILLIAM M WOOD  
DD 710     DD 716     WILTSIE  
DD 710     DD 717     THEODORE E CHANDLER  
DD 710     DD 718     HAMNER  
DD 710     DD 719     EPPERSON  
DD 692     DD 723     WALKE  
DD 692     DD 724     LAFFEY  
DD 692     DD 725     O'BRIEN  
DD 692     DD 727     DE HAVEN  
DD 692     DD 728     MANSFIELD  
DD 692     DD 729     LYMAN K SWENSON  
DD 692     DD 730     COLLETT  
DD 696     DD 731     MADDOX  
DD 696     DD 734     PURDY  
DD 710     DD 743     SOUTHERLAND  
DD 692     DD 744     BLUE  
DD 692     DD 746     TAUSSIG  
DD 692     DD 752     ALFRED A CUNNINGHAM  
DD 696     DD 753     JOHN R PIERCE  
DD 692     DD 754     FRANK E EVANS  
DD 692     DD 755     JOHN A BOLE  
DD 692     DD 757     PUTNAM  
DD 692     DD 758     STRONG  
DD 692     DD 759     LOFBERG  
DD 692     DD 760     JOHN W THOMASON  
DD 692     DD 761     BUCK  
DD 696     DD 762     HENLEY  
DD 710     DD 763     WILLIAM C LAWE  
DD 692     DD 770     LOWRY  
DD 692     DD 776     JAMES C OWENS  
DD 692     DD 778     MASSEY  
DD 692     DD 779     DOUGLAS H FOX  
DD 692     DD 781     ROBERT K HUNTINGTON  
DD 710     DD 782     ROWAN  
DD 710     DD 783     GURKE  
DD 710     DD 784     MCKEAN  
DD 710     DD 785     HENDERSON  
DD 710     DD 786     RICHARD B ANDERSON  
DD 710     DD 787     JAMES E KYES  
DD 710     DD 788     HOLLISTER  
DD 710     DD 789     EVERSOLE  
DD 710     DD 790     SHELTON  
DD 448     DD 793     CASSIN YOUNG  
DD 448     DD 794     IRWIN  
DD 445     DD 795     PRESTON  
DD 448     DD 796     BENHAM  
DD 448     DD 797     CUSHING  
DD 448     DD 798     MONSSEN  
DD 448     DD 799     JARVIS  
DD 448     DD 800     PORTER  
DD 448     DD 804     ROOKS  
DD 805     DD 805     CHEVALIER  
DD 710     DD 806     HIGBEE  
DD 805     DD 807     BENNER  
DD 710     DD 808     DENNIS J BUCKLEY  
DD 710     DD 817     CORRY  
DD 710     DD 818     NEW  
DD 710     DD 819     HOLDER  
DD 710     DD 820     RICH  
DD 710     DD 821     JOHNSTON  
DD 710     DD 822     ROBERT H MCCARD  
DD 710     DD 823     SAMUEL B ROBERTS  
DD 710     DD 824     BASILONE  
DD 710     DD 825     CARPENTER  
DD 710     DD 826     AGERHOLM  
DD 710     DD 827     ROBERT A OWENS  
DD 710     DD 829     MYLES C FOX  
DD 805     DD 830     EVERETT F LARSON  
DD 742     DD 831     GOODRICH  
DD 710     DD 832     HANSON  
DD 710     DD 833     HERBERT J THOMAS  
DD 710     DD 835     CHARLES P CECIL  
DD 710     DD 836     GEORGE K MACKENZIE  
DD 710     DD 837     SARSFIELD  
DD 710     DD 839     POWER  
DD 710     DD 840     GLENNON  
DD 710     DD 841     NOA  
DD 710     DD 842     FISKE  
DD 710     DD 843     WARRINGTON  
DD 710     DD 844     PERRY  
DD 710     DD 845     BAUSELL  
DD 710     DD 846     OZBOURN  
DD 710     DD 847     ROBERT L WILSON  
DD 710     DD 849     RICHARD E KRAUS  
DD 710     DD 850     JOSEPH P KENNEDY JR  
DD 710     DD 851     RUPERTUS  
DD 710     DD 852     LEONARD F MASON  
DD 710     DD 853     CHARLES H ROAN  
DD 764     DD 858     FRED T BERRY  
DD 764     DD 859     NORRIS  
DD 764     DD 860     MCCAFFERY  
DD 764     DD 861     HARWOOD  
DD 710     DD 862     VOGELGESANG  
DD 710     DD 863     STEINAKER  
DD 710     DD 864     HAROLD J ELLISON  
DD 710     DD 865     CHARLES R WARE  
DD 710     DD 866     CONE  
DD 710     DD 867     STRIBLING  
DD 710     DD 868     BROWNSON  
DD 710     DD 869     ARNOLD J ISBELL  
DD 710     DD 871     DAMATO  
DD 710     DD 872     FORREST ROYAL  
DD 710     DD 873     HAWKINS  
DD 742     DD 874     DUNCAN  
DD 710     DD 875     HENRY W TUCKER  
DD 710     DD 876     ROGERS  
DD 805     DD 877     PERKINS  
DD 710     DD 878     VESOLE  
DD 710     DD 879     LEARY  
DD 710     DD 880     DYESS  
DD 710     DD 881     BORDELON  
DD 710     DD 882     FURSE  
DD 710     DD 883     NEWMAN K PERRY  
DD 710     DD 884     FLOYD B PARKS  
DD 710     DD 885     JOHN R CRAIG  
DD 710     DD 886     ORLECK  
DD 710     DD 887     BRINKLEY BASS  
DD 710     DD 888     STICKELL  
DD 710     DD 889     O'HARE  
DD 710     DD 890     MEREDITH  
DD 931     DD 931     FORREST SHERMAN  
DD 931     DD 933     BARRY  
DD 931     DD 937     DAVIS  
DD 931     DD 938     JONAS INGRAM  
DD 931     DD 940     MANLEY  
DD 931     DD 941     DUPONT  
DD 931     DD 942     BIGELOW  
DD 931     DD 943     BLANDY  
DD 931     DD 944     MULLINNIX  
DD 945     DD 945     HULL  
DD 945     DD 946     EDSON  
DD 945     DD 948     MORTON  
DD 945     DD 950     RICHARD S EDWARDS  
DD 945     DD 951     TURNER JOY


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> And you know the Giffords is a fake story, right?  Just parody, didn't really happen.



Like all good satire, it is a fake story about a real ship. USS Gabrielle Giffords (LCS 10).

http://www.navy.mil/view_image.asp?id=197590


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> Wrong.



Argue with the link. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_ship_naming_conventions

It's laid out real simple. "Traditional Conventions" and "Contemporary Conventions". Or, save time and just go #### yourself.


----------



## MMDad

Larry Gude said:


> By and large, we didn't name US warships after people until the 1960's.





Larry Gude said:


> Argue with the link. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_ship_naming_conventions
> 
> It's laid out real simple. "Traditional Conventions" and "Contemporary Conventions". Or, save time and just go #### yourself.



That link shows that you are wrong. Very wrong. As usual. And getting your panties in a wad doesn't change that.


----------



## Larry Gude

MMDad said:


> That link shows that you are wrong. Very wrong. As usual. And getting your panties in a wad doesn't change that.



It says "United States ship naming conventions"  That establishes what the link is about. 

It then has 5 points, 1, being 'traditional conventions' which supports my point that it is not some new wave touchy feely thing to NOT use people's names. In fact, by using the word 'tradition' it refutes Vrai's point that I was suggesting abandoning tradition. Seems pretty plain. Point two is labeled 'contemporary' which also seems self explanatory. Or should be. 

Then there are all the supporting links including exceptions to the conventions. 

So, I don't have enjoyable conversation with you. You like to pick at at me for whatever reason so, nothing personal, just go #### yourself.  

My ONLY point was that when we use names there will be ones people take exception to, whomever it is. I simply prefer the TRADITIONAL. You don't? Fine by me. She doesn't? Fine by me. However, it is traditional and typical to NOT use people's names and, especially with capital ships, it is new wave touchy feely kum by yah stuff. So, there it is.


----------



## DoWhat

Larry Gude said:


> "Oh, Henry, some bastards ran a torpedo up the stern of the Barney Frank and it's lisping severely to port!!! Or is it starboard???"
> 
> :shrug:


----------



## Whitey

blacklabman said:


> I don't think a USS vessel should be named after a living person.  That includes Bush and McCain.



Just to clarify, the USS McCain (DDG-56) is named for the AZ Senator's father and grandfather...both of whom were ADMs in the USN.


----------

